# [A] EU-Die Aldor - Gildengründung - Trias



## Nuradim (9. Oktober 2014)

Erledigt


----------



## Nuradim (21. Oktober 2014)

-


----------



## Nuradim (5. November 2014)

OT


----------



## Nuradim (13. November 2014)

OT


----------

